
Mike Beedle, co-author of the Agile Manifesto, passes away - navait
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/ct-met-mike-beedle-death-20180329-story.html
======
clw8
Horrible tragedy. When news first broke a week ago with the only details being
the time and place (for non-Chicagoans, the location is filled with bars and
very drunk bros) of the murder, people assumed it was a bar fight that
escalated. Turns out he was murdered by a homeless man during a presumed
robbery.

------
hcrisp
Shocking. I heard him speak in person only last year at a company introduction
to Enterprise Agile. Most in the room didn't know what it meant that he was an
original signer of the Agile Manifesto. He peppered his talk with all kinds of
anecdotes and funny stories. I regret not shaking his hand afterwards, and I'm
sure he will be missed by those that knew him.

